# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  De Havilland D.H. 2., 1:72, самоделка

## Марат

Начинаю самоделить данный самолёт. Раскрас пока не выбран. 
Airco De Havilland D.H.2 является одноместной модификацией истребителя Эйрко Дэ Хэвиланд D.H.1, который был разработан английским авиаконструктором де Хэвиллендом в 1915 году. Эйрко D.H.2 был меньше, чем его предшественник, также на нем был установлен более легкий двигатель Гном «Моносупап» (100 л. с.) или Рон (110 л. с), поэтому вся конструкция планера весила меньше. Маневренность самолета также улучшилась. Пулемет на носу самолета вначале не был закреплен, потом же его установили на горизонтальной оси. 
 Летный состав не особенно любил эту модель самолетов. Тем более, что были зафиксированы случаи, когда двигатель разрушался прямо в воздухе. Также самолету не хватало скорости и вооружения, в магазине пехотного пулемета «Льюис» было всего 47 патронов. Но благодаря легкости в управлении этот истребитель был на вооружении авиачастей первой линии. 
 Эйрко D.H.2 выпускали компании «Бристоль» и «Виккерс». Первые 100 машин этой конструкции, которые собрали на заводе «Эйркрафт Мэньюфэкчуринг», смогли противостоять фоккеровскому террору» в воздухе в 1915 году. Всего было выпущено 450 Airco D.H.2.

----------


## Марат

Начало будет размеренным. 
Вырезаны заготовки полукрыльев и верхнего центроплана.

----------


## Kochegar

Удачи в постройке !!!

----------


## Марат

Спасибо.
По чертежам выводим контуры законцовок. Следующий этап - профиль полукрыльев

----------


## Марат

Профиль обточен. Теперь вырежим элероны, а завтра будем работать с нервюрами.

----------


## Марат

Элероны аккуратно вырезаем модельным ножом, чтоб не было лишней работы по торцам.

----------


## Baiji

Марат,
а почему самоделка?

----------


## Марат

С данным проектом я участвую в ГБ. Покупать модель не собирался, поэтому изначально планировал самодел. Если мне понравился прототип, мне всё равно - делают его модельные фирмы или нет. Я тупо самоделю.

----------


## Baiji

> Покупать модель не собирался, поэтому изначально планировал самодел. Если мне понравился прототип, мне всё равно - делают его модельные фирмы или нет. Я тупо самоделю.


Интересный подход. Удачи Вам!




> С данным проектом я участвую в ГБ


А кто это "ГБ"?  :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Групповое строительство - конкурс. Определяется тема и сроки исполнения моделей. В данном случае тема: Mini-Group Build: De Havilland D.H. 2.

----------


## Марат

Изобразили прогиб профиля крыла и замазали шпаклёкой

----------


## Марат

Полукрылья и элероны обработаны шкуркой и подготовлены для установки нервюр

----------


## Марат

Всё, "Чайку" торжественно вручил старшему прапорщику при личном составе. Сегодня с утра продолжу данный проект.

----------


## Марат

Очень долго я сегодня приводил к соответствию геометрию полукрыльев... И только сейчас занялся нервюрами. Пока отработаю до конца на одном полукрыле, чтобы прочувствовать технологию. На одном из снимков прототипа видно, что кроме основных нервюр, видны и нервюры носка крыла. С них и начал, иначе потом неудобно будет обрабатывать. Тонким тянутым литником на суперклее обозначил нервюры носка полукрыла.

----------


## rotfront

> Всё, "Чайку" торжественно вручил старшему прапорщику при личном составе. Сегодня с утра продолжу данный проект.


Марат, что-то не втюхал я... что за Чайка?

----------


## Марат

Вот эта... Р-145БМ "Чайка", 1:72, ICM, конверсия

----------


## Марат

Верхняя поверхность обклеена, теперь аккуратно убрать клей, сточить нерюры у носка и задней кромки в ноль. Потом нижняя поверхность. Грунтовать придёться завтра, т.к. сильно шумит компрессор.

----------


## Марат

После грунтовки выглядит вот так... Ваши замечания, мои переделки.

----------


## Марат

По мнению коллег (и я с ними согласен) первый вариант не удался.
Представляю второй вариант с использыванием фольги-самоклейки. Жду замечаний и готов к работе.
На дефекты покраски внимания пока не обращайте.

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, если мне память не изменяет структура нервюр и лонжеронов была гораздо сложнее. Но ее можно будет потом передать с помощью покраски

----------


## rotfront

Марат, честно говоря, ни первый, ни второй вариант не нравится... уж больно примитивная технология... Вариант Сергея тоже меня не устраивает, т.к. кашировкой с помощью краски только с расстояния можно наслождаться. В близи будет всё по другому...
Почему-бы тебе не пойти более сложным путём и сделать "настоящие" провисы? Или у тебя проблеммы с DYMO-Tape?

----------


## Марат

Что такое DYMO-Tape?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Что такое DYMO-Tape?


Это такая пластиковая лента на клейкой основе, на которой выдавливаются буквы и которая используется для маркировки чего угодно ))

Вот так она выглядит:



А вот статья о том, как она может применяться в моделизме: 
http://www.clubhyper.com/reference/s...effectkh_1.htm

----------


## Марат

А к провису они каким боком?

----------


## rotfront

Марат, что-б более понятно было.
Этой лентой обклеиваешь как-бы края между промежутками нервюр. За счёт хорошего "сопротивления" к наждачной бумаге эту ленту очень хорошо в таких случаях применять. Ну а далее вышкуривешь эти промежутки наждачкой. Один провес сделал, остатки этой лентя снял и переходишь к следуйщему провису. И так провис за провисом. Технология трудоёмкая, зато потом выглядит всё как "по настоящему".
Надёюсь понятно описал. Не люблю писать... да и проблеммы начинаются потихоньку с русским...

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, понял.  :Smile: А я изолентой синей обычно пользовался для этих целей.

----------


## Марат

А где такая лента обычно продаётся?

----------


## rotfront

> А где такая лента обычно продаётся?


Да я думаю в канц.товарах. вовсяком случае можно там спросить. Только смотри, сейчас DYMO выпускает два вида ленты! Один для "выдавливания" букв, а другая типа ламинированная термо-лента. Так тебе нужна та, что для "выдавливания"!

Вот ещё пара фоток по этому методу.

----------


## Марат

rotfront, спасибо.

----------


## Марат

Сегодня льиную долу времени посвятил поиску грунтовки, поэтому до модели только добрался... 
 Спасибо всем, кто помог мне разобраться с провисом, нервюрами и киперными лентами. Обобщив Ваши советы, я в третий раз зачистил многострадальное полукрыло и начал работу.... 
 С помощью изоленты и наждачной бумаги имитировал провис полотна (слегка)

----------


## Марат

Следующий этап: насколько можно тоньше режу фольгу и имитирую киперные ленты

----------


## Pit

Немного про провис. В случае, если конструкция не очень сложная (прямые нервюры), я просто выскабливаю пластик хирургическим скальпелем с закруглённым лезвием. Потом немного сглаживаю всё мелкой шкуркой, она скрывает следы "обработки" скальпелем и некоторые задиры. Эффект очень похож на то, что на снимках в постах выше. Сами нервюры можно разметить простым карандашом. Получается довольно быстро, да и держать скальпель удобнее, чем свёрнутую в трубочку шкурку.

----------


## Марат

Согласен на все 100%... Но такого инструмента, как и многих других - у меня нет :Frown:

----------


## Марат

Основный кипера обозначены.

----------


## rotfront

> Основный кипера обозначены.


Во, теперь всё нормально смотрится!

----------


## Марат

rotfront, спасибо. Не нашёл я такой ленты, пришлось использовать изоленту

----------


## Марат

Вот такая получается "красота" после грунтовки.

----------


## Марат

Дня три буду работать с крыльями. Фото выложу после крайней грунтовки всех полукрыльев.

----------


## Марат

Покажусь, чтоб не потеряли...
В своё удовольствие перепробывал все способы имитации провиса и киперных лент, что приходили в голову... Сточил в конец полукрыло и сделал новое. Итого: от имитации провиса путём стачивания пластика между нервюрами  откажусь. Толщина хорды 0,8-0,3 мм. Откажусь и от фольги с литниками, много клеевой грязи, а стачивать уже боюсь. Остаётся действительно идти протарённым путём: маски и грунт...
Сейчас готовлю верхнее крыло под маски. Сильно не ругайте, крыло ещё в работе и не обработано.

----------


## Марат

Верхнее крыло подготовлено. В виду тонкого профиля крыла, наибольшая сложность состояла в прочном соединении центроплана с консолями. Решил вопрос скобами.

----------


## Марат

На этом я закончу изыскания.

----------


## Марат

"Залил" грунтом...

----------


## Марат

С недавних пор, по совету коллег из Курска, применяю для наложения масок тамиевский скотч. Очень он мне понравился. Работаю с нижней поверхностью верхнего крыла...

----------


## Марат

В виду отсутствия грунта (его заменяла серебрянка), поехал на авторынок и купил на свой страх и риск акриловую грунтовку и растворитель к ней... Сейчас не знаю бед: сохнет быстро, держится намертво и цвет нейтрально-приятный.

----------


## Марат

Задул грунтом вдоль полос скотча, дал подсохнуть минут пять, прошёлся по скотчу наждачной бумагой и аккуратно снял скотч. "Заливать" грунтом буду завтра утром.

----------


## Марат

Блин, обнаружил досадную ошибку и всё на смарку. Отрываю элероны, сошкуриваю нервюры и вперёд. Может и к лучшему.

----------


## Марат

Чем я мерил, о чём думал????? Извиняюсь за два шага назад.

----------


## Марат

Элероны и общие контуры крыла подкорректированы. После просушки - обработка и нервюры...

----------


## rotfront

Блин, Марат... ну ты меня прям до глубины души достал со своим "доппельдекером"... Я теперь тоже заболел... Займусь-ка я наверно тоже "доппельдекерами", изкоробочной линейкой с косметическими доработками Поликарповым ( И-15, И-152, И-153 ) в 1:48.
Давно хотел их собрать и выстроить на полке.

----------


## Марат

:Smile:  rotfront, а что такое "доппельдекеры"? Самолёты I Мировой?

----------


## rotfront

Не не... "Doppeldecker" это просто по нашему, по немецки, биплан в переводе.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, понял

----------


## Марат

Крыло обработано, просверлены отверстия под стойки и расчалки... Хорошо, что крыло подверглось переделке, т.к. на старом крыле не были имитированы носовые полу нервюры. Теперь крыло "замаскировано" и ждёт грунта...

----------


## Марат

Вот что получилось. Больших косяков вроде нет. Немного сглажу нулёвкой с водой и наложу маски под основные нервюры.

----------


## Марат

Пока сохнет ВВА-14, положил маски и загрунтовал крыло биплана...

----------


## Марат

Без обработки и заливки грунтом выглядит так...

----------


## Марат

Залил крыло грунтом. На сегодня по плану всё

----------


## Марат

Прежде, чем нанести нервюры на нижнее крыло, соединил полукрылья по лонжеронам, выдерживая поперечное V.

----------


## Kasatka

Ну пока все отлично получается.. Надеюсь так и будет дальше =)

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, и я надеюсь...
Нервюры нанесены...

----------


## Марат

Сегодня по плану - изготовление стоек крыла. Т.к. стойки крашенные, то с деревом возиться не стал. Попробывал из иглы и эпоксилина... Не понравилось. Тогда из пластика. Вот первая стойка...

----------


## Марат

Изготовлены и временно устанолены стойки.

----------


## Марат

Прежде, чем продолжить, надо выбрать схему окраски. Вот нашёл... теперь думаю. От помощи не откажусь.

----------


## Марат

После совещания с коллегами принял Решение делать данный прототип (на рисунке - нижний).

----------


## Марат

Напугали меня, что серый цвет покажет все косяки и теперь крылья снова дорабатываются до (желательно) безупречного состояния

----------


## Kasatka

Отличный прототип! Одобрямс! =)

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Сергей

----------


## Марат

Долго я возился с крылом. Узнал, что лонжероны крыла - трубы и поменял на иглы, уменьшил видимость нервюр. Сейчас покрашу сверху

----------


## Марат

Покрасил верх крыла и стойки.

----------


## Марат

Подсказали, что до 1916 года полотно не окрашивалось. Сейчас пытаюсь получить этот оттенок и перекрасить. 
Перекрасил... одно фото без вспышки при дневном свете, второе - освещено настольной лампой. На самом деле оттенок иной... Среднее между ними. :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Прежде, чем ставить стойки, разбираюсь с расчалками нижнего крыла.

----------


## Марат

Я не знаток авиации Первой мировой... Вот увидел на ветке, что на стойках были фирменные знаки и трафаретом имитировал. Хоть что-то :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Зря я применил новый для себя материал - нити от детского бантика. Позарился на чёрный цвет... Всегда работал с нейлоновыми чулками и горя не знал. А сейчас мучаюсь, но переделывать не хочется...

----------


## Марат

Делать петельки из проволоки для расчалок в 72-ом, ИМХО, немасштабно. Поэтому, на маленьких бипланах я ставлю стойки и расчалки на нижнее крыло до монтажа с верхним крылом. Возни больше, согласен. И расчаливать надо так, чтобы после монтажа расчалки натянулись.

----------


## Марат

Последняя стойка на левом полукрыле установлена, расчалки закреплены. Взял старое, забракованное верхнее полукрыло и без клея поставил сверху... На сегодня довольно, устали глаза. Но моделизм на этом не кончается :Smile:   , займусь ВВА-14. Там глаза отдохнут  :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

что-то, Марат, не нравится мне цвет полотна.. серый какой-то.. 
должен быть цвета сухой соломы, наверное..

----------


## Марат

Он не серый :Smile:  и близко нет серого, он бежево-желтоватый. Я выше писал, что при дневном свете оттенок правильно не передаётся.

----------


## Kasatka

а должен =)

----------


## Марат

Вот на белом фоне...

----------


## Марат

Стойки устанолены, теперь бы не потеряться в ниточках :Smile:

----------


## Baiji

> а должен =)





> Вот на белом фоне...


Уважаемый Марат, позвольте так сказать помочь Вам.
Если принять "белый за белый", то получается примерно так (внизу - исходник)

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Baiji. Но, на самом деле, цвет на крыле ещё ярче :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

убедил =) пойдет =)

----------


## Марат

Сергей, реально, как камень с души. Я ведь не силён в Первой мировой...

----------


## Марат

Не понравились мне нити и стойки. Принял вот такое Решение :Smile:   Воспользуюсь нитью от нейлоновых чулок, доведу до ума стойки и перекрашу их.

----------


## fsl

Марат я для таких целей использовал детский бантик нейлоновый,черного цвета,именно то для 72 масштаба,еще плюс если тянуть одной нитью то потом можно натянуть равномерно,ну и то что нить имеет возможность растягиваться тоже плюс неоспоримый.

----------


## Марат

fsl, именно такой бантик я и не поленился купить для пробы. Проба мне не понравилась. Попробую купить другой бантик, чтоб вкусить или наоборот отравиться навсегда бантиками. :Smile:  На прозапас - женские чулочки.

----------


## Марат

Только сейчас могу вернуться к проекту. Подточил и покрасил заново стойки

----------


## Марат

Купил новый бантик, нити очень тонкие, зрение не справляется :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Вот, под утро закончил левую часть крыла

----------


## Марат

Расчаливание нижней плоскости закончено. При установке верхнего крыла все расчалки натянутся.

----------


## Марат

Пока крыло отложим в сторону и займёмся гондолой. Из доширака вырезаем дно и обшиваем сверху шпоном, затем проходим по шпону морилкой.

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, а что за шпон используешь? Как он в масштабе-то?

----------


## Марат

Сергей, я не знаю породу дерева. Какой нашёл

----------


## Марат

В цвет я не попал. Подсказали и пришлось переделать. Сточил пластик и теперь пытаюсь деталировать пол.

----------


## Марат

Продолжаем деталировать кабину. Основа кресла собрана, установлены ручка управления и продольные деревяные детали под сиденьем.

----------


## Марат

Покрасил кресло и жду, когда подсохнет подстилка для него  :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Из обрезков шпона кадратного сечения делаем коромысло педалей управления.

----------


## Baiji

Кресло криво стоит, или оно ещё не зафиксировано?

----------


## Марат

Просто стоит
Клеем из нитей бантика тяги. Взял потолще.

----------


## Марат

На сегодня работы закончены. Кресло приклеено, педали тоже. Убрана ручка управления, чтоб не мешала. Рядом заготовка обтекателя гандолы.

----------


## Марат

Подсказали, что коромысло должно быть серым... Покрасил.

----------


## fsl

> Купил новый бантик, нити очень тонкие, зрение не справляется


Внешне похоже на то,что я и использую.

----------


## Марат

Теперь работаем непосредственно с фанерной частью гондолы

----------


## Марат

Времени на моделизм сейчас  в обрез. Надеюсь, сегодня закончить фанерную часть гондолы.

----------


## Марат

Пытаюсь довести до ума гандолу. Когда результат меня удовлетворит, утоньщу стенки.

----------


## Марат

Проблем с ган... гондолой хватает.

----------


## rotfront

> Проблем с ган... гондолой хватает.


Нежалуйся!!!  :Cool:  Всё прекрасно получается!

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, rotfront. Я не жалуюсь :Smile: , я себя вздбадриваю.

----------


## Марат

Продолжаю гондольерить.  :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Поставил компас.

----------


## Марат

Очень долго я не продолжал строительство, но Инспекция из бригады уехала. 
С помощью полосок из самоклейки имитировал мет. полосы крепления на гондоле.

----------


## Марат

Полоска очень узкая и нет возможности моими инструментами имитировать клёпку на ней.

----------


## Марат

Покрасил гондолу

----------


## Марат

Имитировал стойки рамы гондолы. Ещё не обработал, тороплюсь выложить фото, чтоб меня не потеряли :Smile:  Полетел фотошоп, работаю в Поинте.

----------


## Kasatka

Марат какова толщина стоек? выглядят немного толстовато в масштабе

----------


## Марат

Вроде по чертежу делаю

----------


## Марат

Я влюбился в этот очень сложный для самодельного творчества самолёт и эта Любовь поможет мне его победить   :Smile: 
 Небольшое пролжение: установлены растяжки на ферме гондолы.

----------


## Марат

Эксперименты с боковинами начались. Первым попробуем фольгу от "Нескафе"...

----------


## Марат

Опыты продолжаются...
Прорезал и расверлил необходимые отверстия, загрунтовал.

----------


## Марат

Оба "полотнища" загрунтованы. Теперь "ужасы нашего городка" - задука в цвет полотна и кокарды через трафарет :shock: 
Прежде напылю белый цвет.

----------


## Марат

Теперь я побуксую немного. Такие маленькие трафареты я ещё не делал. 
 Задул белым, затем наложил круглую маску из там. скотча и задул под полотно.

----------


## Марат

К сожалению, результат меня не удовлетворил. Но, к ещё большему сожалению, переделывать не стану.
Теперь, осталось нанести красный кружочек, блин.

----------


## Марат

Это результат моих "страхов"...

----------


## Pit

Марат, вроде бы декали с кокардами английских ВВС времён первой мировой не являются редкостью? Просто досадно видеть на такой модели такие оплошности. А ценник за декаль вряд-ли будет убийственным.

----------


## Марат

Я не переживаю по этому поводу. Выписывать деки - долгое и муторное для меня дело.

----------


## Марат

Наконец-то я на это решился... Правда, процесс будет длительный   :Smile: , волосы выпадают неохотно :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Чувствую себя нейрохирургом  :Smile:  
Осталось менее половины и можно будет задувать лаком, чтоб волосы прилипли к лентам.

----------


## Марат

Получается примерно так...

----------


## Марат

Ещё фото...

----------


## Pit

Марат, а можно по-подробнее описать технологию "прошивания" расшивки?

----------


## Марат

Честно сказать, я бы постеснялся это называть Технологией, как и многое другое из своего. И мне бы не хотелось обрекать Вас на муторную работу... Но извольте, сейчас изложу...

----------


## Марат

Я буду показывать рисунками, т.к. процесс почти не снимал. К тому же, то что Вы видели на фото не прокатило и пришлось усовершенствовать "технологию".
Берём рулон самоклеющейся фольги. Отрезаем кусок и приклеиваем на ровную поверхность. , затем по металлической линейке резаком режим полоски шириной 1 мм. 
После этого, на кусок ДСП (или другую поверхность) клеем два кусочка пластика и растягиваем на них полоски фольги, задуваем под цвет полотна

----------


## Марат

Смысл в том, чтобы фольга не касалась поверхности и была на весу.
После этого приклеиваем пластик с боков (как на рисунке) и наносим риски. У меня - через 0,5 мм.
Затем, под углом клеим нить по этим рискам (у меня такой нити нет, поэтому использовал волосы). Клеить надо только концы нити. На фольге нить должна быть не приклеена.

----------


## Марат

Концы волос клеил на суперклей. Фольга-самоклейка держалась на собстенном клее. После монтажа нитей, задул сверху полоски фольки и нитей - лаком НЦ-222. Дал высохнуть. Нити приклеились к фольге.

----------


## Марат

Затем обрезал волосы (нити) прямо на пластике, к которому они были приклеены, положил полоски на ровную поверхность и по металлической линейке отрезал нити по кромку полосок фольги. Получил полоски с шнурами. Самоклейка прекрасно приклеилась на нужные места. При необходимости, её легко можно снять с модели. В последующем, модель вскроется лаком и самоклейка никуда не денется. Примерно так.

----------


## Pit

Спасибо, всё понятно.

----------


## Марат

Закончил со шнуровкой и приклеил гондолу к нижнему крылу.

----------


## Марат

Посмотрел я на модель и остался недоволен. Буду делать заново и изменю технологию. Эта модель мне интересна тем, что в малых объёмах можно экспериментировать до посинения. Вы уж меня извините, что опять сделан шаг назад. Но зато, после этой модели, я буду строить самолёты Первой Мировой быстро и качественно.

----------


## Марат

Мне не понравились стойки из пластика и поэтому использовал зубочистки.

----------


## Owl

> Но зато, после этой модели, я буду строить самолёты Первой Мировой быстро и качественно.


Марат, пожалейте свои волосы)) Мож их лучше поискать на устройстве для сушки волос, коим не так давно был изничтожен корпус БТР?)) У женщин они (волосы) длиннее и цвет постоянно разный, красить не нужно. Стоит тока намекнуть, типа, " Дорогая, а вот такой цвет тебе будет более подходящим"))

----------


## Марат

:Smile:  дельная мысль, но я самодостаточен. К тому же, расчалки не из волос

----------


## Марат

Стойки на нижнюю плоскость установлены.

----------


## Марат

Установлены все стойки и расчалки стоек.

----------


## Марат

Протянул от гондолы пару растяжек с каждого борта на стойки

----------


## Марат

Сейчас заканчиваю деталировку гондолы. Установил крышки на баки, патрубок на капоте и топливо провод по левой передней внутренней стойке. Снизу установил кожух, подготовил болванку движка и пробный цилиндр

----------


## Марат

Верхняя плоскость установлена, сначала центроплан, затем консоли

----------


## Марат

Пока готовлюсь к работе с доработкой крыла, ищу материал на хвостовые балки (проволоку не предлагать ). К сожалению иголок соответствующей длины и диаметра  нет.
Дальняя балка из тянутого литника с приклеенной снизу вдоль балки капроновой ниткой на суперклее, передняя - сточенная зубочистка (можно ещё сточить). Зубочистка прочнее, ИМХО

----------


## Марат

Сточил зубочистку до 1 мм. (как на чертеже) и думаю на этом материале остановиться.

----------


## Марат

Сточил до 0,7 мм. Тоньше, чем на чертеже. Попытаюсь с помощью стоек и растяжек сделать жёсткую раму.

----------


## MAX

Марат, обьясни пожалуйста, зачем такие героические подвиги? Почему именно из точеных зубочисток?  Мне просто интересно.
Существует масса простых и надежных способов сделать ферму, даже в 144-ом масштабе. 
Есть, например, калиброванный пластиковый пруток (разного сечения и толщины). Есть калиброванный латунный пруток, который отлично паяется.
Вот, в качестве примера, мои потуги с вертолетом ЦАГИ-1ЭА в 72-ом. Все из круглого прутка 0,5мм. Всю эту ферму я сделал за два дня.

----------


## Марат

Прекрасная рама, Максим.
Но у меня нет возможности купить на следующей станции метро в специализированном магазине все эти замечательные вещи. Нет времени выписывать из инет-магазинов, да и не умею я это делать. Я работаю тем, что куплю в хоз. и других магазинах. 
Максим, без обид.

----------


## Марат

Нижняя балка под окрас готова

----------


## Марат

Комплект балок к покрасу готов. На обработку каждой балки уходило 12-15 минут.

----------


## MAX

Какие обиды. Очем ты? :Wink: 
Я же говорю - просто интересно. Все равно, я, всетаки, попробовал бы литники потянуть. При определенной сноровке получается растягивать из литника достаточно ровные по диаметру тонкие и ровные прутки. Было-бы удобней в дальнейшей работе.

----------


## Марат

:Smile: Т.к. пластик - мой основной материал, то думаю (это конечно не скромно с моей стороны) я имею большой опыт в вопросах тянутого литника разной конфигурации, длины и диаметра. В данном случае, балки из т/литника не имеют достаточной жёсткости.
Я же писал выше...

----------

